# Youtube Unavailable?



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

Activated my Roamio yesterday, and everything works fine except YouTube. Whenever I try to use it I get error code v301 with the URL http://www.tivo.com/support/v301 which leads to nothing. It's not my internet connection, because Huku and Netflix work just fine.


----------



## moose53 (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't have a Roamio ... got a Premiere. They've just updated (substantially) the Youtube interface in the past 2 or 3 days. Messed up everything. I was getting that same error message when I tried to watch one particular video.

Are you getting this error when you try to watch a video?? If you are, try logging out of the Youtube application on your Tivo. Try launching again, you should get a message that you need to activate again. Go to this address on your computer http://www.youtube.com/activate and enter the activation code to link the two machines again.

If it's the same thing that happened to me, you're in between the old version and the new version of Youtube ... in other words Tivo's having a moment :GRIN:

If this doesn't solve your problem, hang on a bit longer 'til a REAL Roamio user comes along.

Good luck.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

A TiVo reboot sometimes cures V301 errors launching Apps.
Alternatively from TiVo Central enter the following sequence to reset the HDUI which also may fix it: Thumbs down, Thumbs up, play, play (This forces the TiVo to re-build list of Apps available for your TSN such that if you currently have a bad link it will fix it).


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

I tried the code, and that didn't work. It just keeps telling me the app is unavailable. I haven't been able to open it all at yet. I'll try a reboot in about an hour when recordings stop.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I set-up a new Roamio Pro yesterday and the same thing with Netflix.

Netflix will not launch:
"App Temporarily Unavailable - (V301)"

All other TiVo's and Minis are working fine, but Netflix has not been able to launch on this DVR, the new Mini I set-up yesterday launched Netflix right away.

TiVo said it could take 24-72 hours, but I have never had to wait before, Just a few connections and everything usually works right away.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

Just rebooted the Tivo and still having the same issue-Youtube app won't open, error V301


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

If you use kmttg you can launch YouTube on your Roamio from the Remote-Web tab using the following http url in kmttg:

```
http://www.youtube.com/tv
```
(Series 4 users can also get the html5 version of YouTube by launching the above way).


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

moyekj said:


> If you use kmttg you can launch YouTube on your Roamio from the Remote-Web tab using the following http url in kmttg:
> http://www.youtube.com/tv
> (Series 4 users can also get the html5 version of YouTube by launching the above way).


Is there a way to attempt the launch of Netflix via KMTTG?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> Is there a way to attempt the launch of Netflix via KMTTG?


The html version of TiVo netflix uses a special netflix URL type at launch (neither flash or html) that I haven't made available via kmttg.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9880416#post9880416
(i.e. I can run it but haven't made it available through kmttg).


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

kturcotte said:


> Just rebooted the Tivo and still having the same issue-Youtube app won't open, error V301


Has YouTube started working for you yet?

I still cannot launch Netflix, V301 error, TiVo support is clueless, I may have to email Margret, I hate to, but support just keeps saying reboot everything and force multiple connections.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

Still not working. Margret had me email her with myTivo Service Number and is supposed to be looking into it for me.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Still no Netflix for me


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> Still no Netflix for me


Email Margret (Margret at tivo. com) and tell her what's going on and give her your Tivo Service Number. She'll look into it.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

moyekj said:


> The html version of TiVo netflix uses a special netflix URL type at launch (neither flash or html) that I haven't made available via kmttg.
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9880416#post9880416
> (i.e. I can run it but haven't made it available through kmttg).





moyekj said:


> FYI, you can launch html version of netflix on series 4 or 5 TiVos using following RPC command:
> 
> ```
> {
> ...


How do I run the above RPC command: on the Roamio Pro, in an attempt to see if I can get Netflix to launch?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> How do I run the above RPC command: on the Roamio Pro, in an attempt to see if I can get Netflix to launch?


Replace your current kmttg.jar with beta version in this zip file:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdENjRLejBHZlJJQ0E/edit?usp=sharing
Then run kmttg and from Remote tab, Remote sub-tab press the "HME Jump" button with "Netflix (html)" as the selection to launch it.
(This also should work to run html version of Netflix on series 4 units).


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks,

HME Jump via kmttg, still will not launch Neflix on the Roamio Pro

It worked fine on the Elite. Must be some back-end configuration issue with the Roamio, I am hoping the Dec SW Update will fix it


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

One email to Margret and it is fixed. :up::up::up:

Sad that the support incident report is still open and telling me to try a different Ethernet connection, reboot, force connections etc :down::down::down:


----------

